# Fuel pump compatibility



## qwall5 (Jun 16, 2004)

Is there any other fuel pump ( besides oem ) that will fit on 97 Altima. I'm not talking about aftermarket ones either, but rather fuel pumps from other nissans or even different brand.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

I've heard that the 300z pump works, but dont know if its a direct bolt in. I'd really like to know.

and unless youre running boost or a healthy shot of juice, there is no need for a higher flowing pump.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 300Z TT fuel pump does fit with a little modification to the pickup but it is much higher flow and the pump is noisier. I don't think that I would recommend it as a direct replacement for even a moderately modified normally aspirated car. I would suggest the factory replacement although I'm not sure why your adversion to it...

Troy


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> The 300Z TT fuel pump does fit with a little modification to the pickup but it is much higher flow and the pump is noisier. I don't think that I would recommend it as a direct replacement for even a moderately modified normally aspirated car. I would suggest the factory replacement although I'm not sure why your adversion to it...
> 
> Troy


Thanks for the info Troy. I just installed a nismo fpr and a gauge. what fuel pressure would you suggest running between 9 and 12 psi?

also, considering I got 50 psi out of my pump at idle, (not running that much) I'm thinking I may not need to upgrade my pump yet.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ultimatuc said:


> Thanks for the info Troy. I just installed a nismo fpr and a gauge. what fuel pressure would you suggest running between 9 and 12 psi?
> 
> also, considering I got 50 psi out of my pump at idle, (not running that much) I'm thinking I may not need to upgrade my pump yet.


I love the Nismo FPR!
What size are your injectors? That will help to determine the fuel pressure.

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

300Z and the walbro unit pump the same 255lph, you can get a direct drop in walbro unit or have to splice wires for the 300Z. I have the 300Z and honestly the only reason I got it was because it was on sale and was cheaper than the walbro unit at the time.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I love the Nismo FPR!
> What size are your injectors? That will help to determine the fuel pressure.
> 
> Troy



I'm running the 370's.

and while I have you attention, Mr.Cthunder and I have been going back and forth about where to take fuel pressure readings. he claims that you would want to run an inline gauge on the return side, which doesnt make any sense. I have mine on my feed side. Haynes, my shop key at school, and my instructers all say that fuel pressure readings are to be taken on the feed side. that makes perfect sense.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

cthunder said:


> you can get a direct drop in walbro unit


can you throw me a p# or a link please?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Well the 370 cc should work just fine at between 45-50 psi. Which will give them about a 10 psi increase which translates to a new flow rate of approx. 475 cc. This will cut the duty cycle percentage and should safely supply the engine needs at 12 psi of boost. I would still be weary of sustained boost in the 12 area because of the very high cylinder pressure and stock internal KA (head gaskets, carbon hotspots, etc.) unless you run a race gas blend to raise the octance. Just my thoughts...

Think of the regulator like a electronic resistor, which to measure the supply you need to be forward of it to read the force (pressure) correctly. You should place the gauge as close to if not on the fuel rail to have the most accurate measurement of the supplied injector pressure when adjusting the regulator. On the other side of the regulator, you are just reading the residual pressure (resistance) in the return line back to the tank. Sorry Carl...

Troy


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

thanks Troy.

here is my setup. Its as close to the rail as I could get it.

Brian


----------

